# Senioren - Gilde ?



## miramosa (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ja WOW - mäßig doch eher ein Gilden - Opa mit 45.

Frage@all:

Ob sich eine Gilde Ü35 auf die Beine stellen lässt?

HF Miramosa => Nethersturm


----------



## P-bibi (19. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann gehen 35 Jährige als Senioren durch?
Und ich bin U35, aber dennoch viel Glück.


----------



## Celissa (19. Oktober 2009)

Ü35 senioren?

in meiner damaligen gilde war einer der war über 70 jahre hatte letztes jahr aufgehört wegen seine augen 

und sicher würdest eine gilde auf den beinen gestellt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in deinem alter 
vllt. mal auf dein server-homepage ne große anmerkung oder so machen.


----------



## storm51 (19. Oktober 2009)

lol Ü35 Opa.... 
Willst dich selbst fertig machen?


----------



## hexer72 (19. Oktober 2009)

miramosa? sagt dir die gilde afterwork adventurers was? oder der hive?
mir kommt dein name so bekannt vor...
wenn du magst, meld dich doch mal bei uns im forum:
www.awahive.de.tp
lieber gruß eva aka harissa


----------



## Karius (19. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt viele Gilden mit einem sehr hohen Altersdurchschnitt. Allerdings frage ich mich warum man unbedingt Ü35 sein muss. Meist steigt die Reife in dem Alter nicht mehr erheblich an. 28, 32, 35, was macht das schon für einen Unterschied. 

Im Normalfall muss man einfach nur nach den "mind. 20" Gilden suchen und hat das was man sucht.


----------



## Testare (19. Oktober 2009)

Zudem sagt ALTER nichts übers benehmen aus, ich kenne so einige ältere Spieler die - gelinde gesagt - die allergrössten Arschlöcher sind. 
Hingegen kenne ich ebenso 14-18jährige, die sich eloquent und freundlich geben. 
Also, einfach nicht am Alter alleine festmachen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG, ein Mit-35er


----------



## Graustar (19. Oktober 2009)

Wer sagt das es nur Kiddys gibt?

YouTube


----------



## Die Kuh (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf vielen Servern gibt es Gilden für eine gehobenes Alter. Oft heißen diese "OPA..." für Older Player Alliance. Am besten schaust du einfach mal in deinem Realmforum vorbei. Dort sollte sich bestimmt etwas finden lassen.


----------



## Sharkeno (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich glaube nicht, dass es übertrieben schwer sein wird, eine Ü35 Gilde zu finden/aufzumachen.
Es gibt oft (also zumindest auf meinem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Leute, die nur Spieler über 18/20/was-weiss-ich-wie-alt aufnehmen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir viel glück bei der Suche, bzw. beim Aufbau einer solchen Gilde.


----------



## Hurkyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Falsch,Die Kuh.OPA steht für Old Player Association

Link zu OPA: www.wow-opa.de


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

*Ärmel hochkrempel, anpack und schiiiiiiiieb*
Gibt nen passenderen Ort für das Thema.
Viel Erfolg noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Oktober 2009)

youtbe opa Gilde


----------



## Die Kuh (19. Oktober 2009)

@Hurkyl: Ich wußte nicht, daß die WoW-Gilden die Abkürzung anders besetzen. OPAs gab es schon vor WoW und da waren es immer Allianzen. Siehe auch hier.


----------



## hackle (19. Oktober 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Zudem sagt ALTER nichts übers benehmen aus, ich kenne so einige ältere Spieler die - gelinde gesagt - die allergrössten Arschlöcher sind.
> Hingegen kenne ich ebenso 14-18jährige, die sich eloquent und freundlich geben.
> Also, einfach nicht am Alter alleine festmachen bitte
> 
> ...



genau der gute testare ist 30+ und spammt genau so im /2 rum und provuziert wos geht^^
ich erinnere mich da an eine ausage:"bringt mir eine jungfrau...."


----------



## Testare (19. Oktober 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> genau der gute testare ist 30+ und spammt genau so im /2 rum und provuziert wos geht^^
> ich erinnere mich da an eine ausage:"bringt mir eine jungfrau...."



Da kennt mich wer und weiss dass ich sehr sehr gerne provoziere wo es geht *g*


----------



## Hurkyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Unsere OPA Gilden sind verstreut über viele Server.Im Verband ist es aber eine grosse Gilde.Gegründet wurde diese in der WoW Beta und gibts auch in Aion,in AoC und WAR.Die WoW OPA's nennen sich auch net Allianz (was mir als Hordler auch gar net recht wäre) sondern Association


----------



## Delon (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Miramosa,
schau doch bei Interesse mal in unseren Beitrag unter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129128


Auch andere Interessenten die ein gepflegtes Gildenklima suchen sind herzlich willkommen.

Also wir haben einige Mitspieler Ü40, dagegen bist Du ja fast noch ein Jungspund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Del


----------



## Icejumper (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi

ich bin Ü50..
na und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viele Grüße


----------



## Nachtrabe (27. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind eine Ü35 Gilde (ich hoffe, ich tue Binja da jetzt nicht Unrecht) - und nach einem kleinen Dornröschenschlaf wäre es vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, mal wieder neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen.

Wer Lust hat und mehr auf Casual als auf Hochdruck steht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Wir spielen übrigens auf Sen'jin.


----------



## Avana (28. Oktober 2009)

schau doch mal vorbei, ein Projekt in der Gründungsphase:

http://playerhost.net/terra-gilde/

viel Spaß euch weiterhin (und ich bin auch Ü35 und keine Seniorin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

